# WTB: Kage plow system



## kid28 (Nov 27, 2013)

Looking for a used kage plow system. Have a set of condos that we just signed on and would like to locate one. Will be for a track loader. Located in central Ohio.

Thanks
Steve 7409756000


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I have a guy in NY has 2 8 footers for sale new condition


----------



## kid28 (Nov 27, 2013)

Interested for sure. Number?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I’ll pm u it’s not mine a guy I know think he wants 5000 ish each


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

What size plow are you looking for? I have a 6-11 metal pless Plowmaxx I'd let go.


----------



## kid28 (Nov 27, 2013)

8-10 ft. I'd think I'd really like a metal pless, just don't know if the funds will be right for this season. Pm me with more info.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Didn't see your number above. I sent you a text


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

Can you PM me price and pickes of the MP John deere


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I have a 9' Boss with a Kage. The Kage was rebuilt a couple years ago. 

If you're still interested, let me know. I kinda forgot about it.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> What size plow are you looking for? I have a 6-11 metal pless Plowmaxx I'd let go.


Why you selling it???......Something wrong with it???


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> Why you selling it???......Something wrong with it???


It was for our toolcat. Toolcat is now running a sectional on a totally separate account. I'm pretty sure I explained this in another thread alread.


----------



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

Jarrett, please check your email &/or pm inbox & reply. 
thank you


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> It was for our toolcat. Toolcat is now running a sectional on a totally separate account. I'm pretty sure I explained this in another thread alread.


I'm pretty sure your full of Bull Poop


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Certainly will, if we ever get snow. Just driving it around with the box vs wing plow I don't feel a whole lot of difference.
> 
> 2 reasons.
> 
> ...





Defcon 5 said:


> I'm pretty sure your full of Bull Poop


Wrong...see above.


----------

